# Bringing back the red



## 1817cent (Monday at 9:18 AM)

Have any of you Cabers found a way to treat red and unrusted surfaces of fenders to bring, or help bring, the red back from the current orange?  The bike was originally red but has aged to an orange because of age and oxidation.  Many thanks for any tips!  Jay


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Monday at 4:36 PM)

1817cent said:


> Have any of you Cabers found a way to treat red and unrusted surfaces of fenders to bring, or help bring, the red back from the current orange?  The bike was originally red but has aged to an orange because of age and oxidation.  Many thanks for any tips!  Jay



What year is the bike? Did you try WD and 0000 steel wool ? I have had some luck with automotive polishing compound and a good waxing.


----------



## 1817cent (Monday at 6:22 PM)

Its a 51!  Thanks for the tip..


----------



## frampton (Monday at 7:08 PM)

***


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Monday at 7:25 PM)

Automotive rubbing compound or Brasso can work- some kind of relatively mild abrasive.  As always, test on an inconspicuous spot first.


----------



## GTs58 (Monday at 8:09 PM)

Is this the color red you're dealing with? Or the bright red on the Black Phantoms?


----------



## 1817cent (Monday at 8:31 PM)

Its mostly the brighter red, like a Phantom.


----------



## GTs58 (Monday at 10:10 PM)

1817cent said:


> Its mostly the brighter red, like a Phantom.



The paint in the above picture most likely used the red iron oxide as a colorant/pigment and it can be polished out with decent results. The bright red on my 53 Black Phantom has turned colors, red to orangish red and most times that can't be reversed to any great extent. It all depends on what pigmentation was used in the paint. The above was done with Mequiar's fine cut cleaner but I prefer Turtle Wax's liquid Rubbing Compound. I also use that for cleaning up clear  polycarbonate.


----------



## Boris (Tuesday at 9:42 AM)

I had good luck with this product on my faded red truck this past year.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Tuesday at 11:20 AM)

a picture would help. sometimes red just won't come back.


----------



## vincev (Tuesday at 5:27 PM)

Boris said:


> I had good luck with this product on my faded red truck this past year.
> View attachment 1765913



did it work on your cardboard also ??


----------



## Freqman1 (Today at 5:05 AM)

Here is a '38 Arrow I had. I (gently) used WD-40 and 0000 steel wool followed by a light polish and then a wax. The key is to go slow and just get enough red showing that you can bring it out with the polish.


----------

